# xzcat falla [cerrado]

## Luciernaga

Hola de nuevo:

Veamos cómo lo comento.

En la compilación del núcleo siempre he estado usando genkernel y ahora me encuentro que para crear el archivo initramfs.cpio con xzcat éste me reporta File format not recognized ... coñe, que no reconoce el formato del archivo /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.95-gentoo creado con genkernel.

¡¡¡toma ya!!!

¿qué es lo que ha cambiado ahora en Gentoo?

¿Cómo resuelvo el problema? porqué NO ENCUENTRO información al respecto en el manual tampoco, excepto que la operación la haga manualmente con make.

¿Esto es así?

Porqué falla xzcat ahora ... ????

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué manual sigues para tener que crear el archivo initramfs.cpio con xzcat? En el manual de Gentoo no hay necesidad de hacer eso para crear un sistema de archivos de inicio en memoria:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel/es#Alternativa:_Usar_genkernel

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver, desde hace tiempo vengo utilizando la alternativa genkernel para la configuración/compilación del núcleo, hasta hace alrededor de dos semanas que vengo sufriendo ciertos problemas en la instalación de Gentoo en mi servidor WorkStation (Z10PE-D16-WS) que es una máquina Intel (2 Xeon E5-2630).

Centrándonos en xzcat que motiva el porqué del fallo digo que, la secuencia de comandos emitidos son los siguientes:

.....

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

emerge --ask sys-kernel/linux-firmware sys-firmware/intel-microcode

emerge --ask sys-kernel/genkernel

emerge --ask sys-apps/pciutils

emerge --ask sys-apps/usbutils

nano /etc/genkernel.conf

genkernel --menuconfig all

Una vez compilado el núcleo consigo en /boot/ lo siguiente:

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.95-gentoo

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.95-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.95-gentoo

Según el manual desde hace tiempo tengo que incluir en el núcleo un archivo .cpio para poder arrancar Gentoo, y para crearlo emito el siguiente comando:

xzcat /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.95-gentoo > /boot/initramfs.cpio

......

Y aquí es donde xzcat ahora no me reconoce el formato del initramfs.

Algo tiene que haber cambiado en el software de Genkernel para que ahora resulte que no se reconozca la compilación del archivo initramfs, porque hasta hace pocos días SI que funcionaba, ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo que existan otros métodos para compilar Gentoo y poder arrancarlo en primera instancia sin que tenga que incluir en el núcleo una referencia de la(s) partición(es) y de los módulos (initram) necesitados.

Para concluir comento que desde principios de este año la eclosión de Meltdown and Spectre y ahora los VPNFilter rusos son un coñazo para la instalación de Gentoo.

Sin ir más lejos en el año pasado era una delicia hacer toda clase y tipo de instalaciones con Gentoo.

En fin, habrá que asumir riesgos y superarlos como sea con éxito, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Pon enlace al manual que estás usando.

xzcat forma parte del paquete xz-utils

----------

## Luciernaga

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Pon enlace al manual que estás usando.
> 
> xzcat forma parte del paquete xz-utils

 

Pues el oficial ... https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/es

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Según el manual desde hace tiempo tengo que incluir en el núcleo un archivo .cpio para poder arrancar Gentoo, 

 

El problema es que yo no veo nada de esto en el manual. Como ha dicho quilosaq para arrancar la gentoo no hace falta un cpio.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vale, amigo "cameta", vale ... no está en mi ánimo polemizar de nada ni con nadie.

Me descubro con la lectura de tu firma ... es genial.

No me negarás que para arrancar Gentoo se necesita un archivo initramfs, el cual integra datos de los módulos necesitados.

Sin ir más lejos el año pasado configurando/compilando el núcleo con Genkernel eran (son) necesarios dos archivos, un kernel y un initramfs.

Para integrar el initramfs dentro del núcleo [ (/boot/initramfs.cpio) Initramfs source file(s) ] era necesario convertir el initramfs generado por genkernel en un archivo con extensión .cpio.

Que en una compilación manual esta historia se obvia es evidente, que es mejor hacer una compilación manual del núcleo con make ... me descubro con ello. Por inercia uno tiende a caminar por la vida tal y como la conoce, nunca ir por caminos desconocidos a menos que se derrumbe un puente que impida el paso, y esto es lo que ha pasado.

Tampoco he conseguido una respuesta a la pregunta del fallo, ¿porqué xzcat no reconoce un archivo initramfs generado por genkernel?

Vale que no es necesario el término, pues de acuerdo, te digo que una compilación manual del núcleo con make ha resultado exitosa para una instalación de Gentoo con un escritorio Gnome y systemd, no precisamente en mi servidor pero si en un cliente de la red local.

Muchas gracias por tu interés en ayudarme, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Hola,

pues yo arranco el gentoo sin inittramfs que me parece es solo necesario cuando empleas genkernel.

 *Quote:*   

> que es mejor hacer una compilación manual del núcleo con make 

 

No veo necesariamente porque es mejor, por mucho que yo lo hago de esta manera. Digamos que no hay una manera mejor universal sino que está depende de las circunstancias. Es como hacer un puente sobre un rio, hay muchos tipos de puente y no hay uno de mejor, sino que el mejor depende del rio, del uso que se le va a dar, de criterios estéticos... 

y yo también no se porque no funciona el xzcat, por eso quiero ver el manual donde pone como se hace, porque podría intentar compilar un nucleo con genkernel a ver como va y que es lo que falla.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola "cameta", como bien dices todo depende de las circunstancias del momento y del equipo que se maneja, la base fundamental es la configuración del núcleo y que, a día de hoy (kernel-4.9.95), está comprometida por los incordios surgidos desde principios de este año, y que continúan desestabilizando el desarrollo de computadoras, quizás, tal vez, son un acicate para avanzar en el mejoramiento tanto del software como del hardware.

Gentoo para mí es vital (informáticamente hablando) y vengo manejando Linux desde la anciana Slackware 0.99 que, en sus HOWTO's aprendí más de informática que en la academia donde estudiaba hace ya mucho tiempo.

Volviendo al terreno de la pregunta inicial xzcat no es que fallara, es que no "reconoció" el formato del archivo initramfs, posiblemente por su corrupto contenido, y eso nos lleva a otra pregunta ¿quién fue el responsable, una mala/errónea configuración del núcleo o genkernel que generó el fichero a través de su lectura?, ahí queda el detalle.

La vida es muy complicada y los tiempos que vienen lo serán aún más.

Saludetes amigo,  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué versión de xzcat usaste?

```
xzcat -V
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola quilosaq

xzcat -V devuelve lo siguiente:

xz (XZ Utils) 5.2.3

liblzma 5.2.3

No os preocupéis más por el tema, lo considero zanjado, he cambiado el 'modus operandi' de la instalación de Gento y ... asunto concluido.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

